# Low brew pressure from Gaggia Classic



## Gumby (Apr 17, 2019)

Hello all,

I am hoping someone is able to help me out. My Gaggia Classic has from new had a problem with poor steam and brew pressure if I leave the machine on too long before using the steam wand. If I used the steam wand within 10-20 minutes of turning on the machine all is well. If I get distracted and come back more than 20-30 minutes after I turn the machine on the steam tends to be weak and will lose pressure before I am able to steam enough milk properly for just one drink. Then if I try to pull a shot after that the pressure there is also weak. Yesterday, I had one of those days where work got in the way and the machine was on the steam setting for about an hour before I got to it so knowing that I would have low pressure I just shut the machine off. Later in the day I then turned the machine on and let it warm up for 15 minutes and then steamed my milk, all good there. I then tried to pull a shot but when I turned the pump on it was very quiet and took about 30 seconds for anything to come out of the portafilter. At that point I turned if off and dumped the milk I turned the machine off for a few hours again to let it cool down and then tried the pump again but still it was very quiet and very slow flow of water was coming out even without the portafilter on. I did a whole lot of reading last night getting familiar with the machine but there is still a lot I do not know so I am here for suggestions. At one point during testing I unhooked the hose from the pump to the opv (at the opv end) and turned the pump on and no water was being brought up through hose at the bottom of the pump and of course no water was coming out the other end of the hose that was unhooked from the opv. To me this meant the pump itself was toast so I decided to take it completely apart. After a full teardown (complete with removing the plastic screen and all springs and the tiny plastic ball) and re-assembly I tried the pump again and once again it started out very quiet but it did start to pull water in from the tank and then eventually got louder but I don't think as loud as it normally is (it is hard to tell now as my point of reference is quite skewed). At one point I also tried to prime the pump with a turkey baster however I could not force water into the pump (the end of the turkey baster came undone spraying water eveywhere).

So where am I now...

* I am back to a point where I can pull a (double) shot but it takes about 1.5 minutes to do so

* Steaming works just fine provided I don't let the machine sit for over 20 minutes with the steamer on

* If I turn the machine on, steam off, pump off and open the steam knob water comes out of the steam wand and then it is steam+water

* If I turn the machine on, steam off, pump on and open the steam valve water comes out both the grouphead and steam wand

* If I turn the machine on, steam on, pump on and open the steam valve water comes out of just the steam wand (water not steam as the steam has not built up yet)

* Backflush works

And one last note, normally after steaming when I would purge the steam by turning the steam off and pump on, the steam would usually be a quick burst and then the water would start to flow. Now the steam is slow to start coming out and then I can continue to hear the hiss of steam even after the water starts to flow. This continues for about 30 seconds.

I think that is it, whew.


----------



## El carajillo (Mar 16, 2013)

A simple first check that the feed pipe from the water tank is not kinked or squashed, also that the end of the pipe is cut at an angle to prevent it "sucking" onto the side / bottom of the tank.

How old is the machine ? Are you in a hard water area ?.

Often reduced / slow or no feed can be traced to partial blockage /sticking in the solenoid valve. =dismantle and clean.

Do NOT leave steam switch in on position unless you are steaming, as steam is formed the top of the boiler dries out.

Run water through steam arm after steaming to re-fill boiler.


----------



## Gumby (Apr 17, 2019)

El carajillo said:


> A simple first check that the feed pipe from the water tank is not kinked or squashed, also that the end of the pipe is cut at an angle to prevent it "sucking" onto the side / bottom of the tank.
> 
> How old is the machine ? Are you in a hard water area ?.
> 
> ...


Thanks for your response.

The hose pipe is definitely not kinked or blocked in the pipe itself or at the end.

The machine is about 5 years old and has only ever had filtered bottled water in it..

I replaced the group head gasket a few months back and had a look inside the boiler while I was at it and it looked pretty much new.

I was again able to pull a shot yesterday albeit a slow one do the pump is slightly working again after not working at all yesterday even with the hose to the opv unplugged. The sound of the pump is still fairly quiet though but more than just a hum when it wasn't drawing water in. I've ordered a replacement pump in case that is the problem but it won't get here until next week

Note taken regarding steam.

Thanks again for your reply


----------



## El carajillo (Mar 16, 2013)

Let us know how you get on with your new pump:good:


----------

